

Critical Java hole being exploited on a large scale - Update - akrifa
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Critical-Java-hole-being-exploited-on-a-large-scale-Update-1485681.html

======
warmfuzzykitten
Author seems to think that Java and JavaScript are the same thing.
'Alternatively, users can disable Java in each of their browsers; in Apple's
Safari browser, this can be done by unchecking the "Enable Java" and "Enable
JavaScript" under the Security tab in Safari's Preferences.'

